

IOS Swift Tutorial - jquave
http://jamesonquave.com/blog/developing-ios-apps-using-swift-tutorial/
I&#x27;m putting together a set of tutorials as part of the process of learning Swift. I invite anyone and everyone else to join me.
======
vivekyadav29992
nice!!! this lingo is so clean and user-friendly as compared to
objective-c...and reduces the no of lines substantially.

